# 6 to 10 week shut down nation wide coming.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Why 6-10 weeks and not 10-18 weeks.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Why 6-10 weeks and not 10-18 weeks.


Call Gates he can tell you make sure you call him on his private line or text him.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We are already on an 8 week shutdown. We're not even one week into it and it is hell absolute hell. There are going to be very few drivers who get through this


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...demic-with-widespread-supply-shortages/?amp=1


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

2 Weeks hopefully. They said no more cases in Wuhan right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...demic-with-widespread-supply-shortages/?amp=1


Its been aprx. 12 weeks in China.

Things appear to be stabilizing there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/u-virus-plan-anticipates-18-190626012.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Its been aprx. 12 weeks in China.
> 
> Things appear to be stabilizing there.


I hope so.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/u-virus-plan-anticipates-18-190626012.html


" Multiple Waves"

Social Security will be " Solved" for the Government.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/u-virus-plan-anticipates-18-190626012.html


"But Trump said on Tuesday that he was not ready to invoke the Defense Production Act. "We're able to do that if we have to," he told reporters. "Right now, we haven't had to, but it's certainly ready. If I want it, we can do it very quickly. We've studied it very closely over two weeks ago, actually. We'll make that decision pretty quickly if we need it. We hope we don't need it. It's a big step."

On Wednesday he invokes act and compares himself to a "war time" president.

https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...se-production-act-as-coronavirus-response?amp
https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...rtime-president-amid-coronavirus-pandemic?amp


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> "But Trump said on Tuesday that he was not ready to invoke the Defense Production Act. "We're able to do that if we have to," he told reporters. "Right now, we haven't had to, but it's certainly ready. If I want it, we can do it very quickly. We've studied it very closely over two weeks ago, actually. We'll make that decision pretty quickly if we need it. We hope we don't need it. It's a big step."
> 
> On Wednesday he invokes act and compares himself to a "war time" president.
> 
> ...


Perhaps
ELECTIONS 
will have to be
SUSPENDED . . . . .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s already 1 week of shutdown. It is not official yet 😁just look at the number of pings you are getting 😀


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Why 6-10 weeks and not 10-18 weeks.


If virus isn't expected to peak before July/August, shutdown could go until Nov/Dec.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.

This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.

There is literally no reason why there should be any restrictions due to this common flu strain.

Nothing but a scare tactic. My guess is this "pandemic" is going to subside magically just before the presidential primary with credit being given to Trump.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


um, people are dying


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


You ALREADY MET 3 !

THEIR SYMPTOMS WERE NOT SHOWING

YET


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> um, people are dying


They have to get sick before they can die.

That's kinda how it has to work.



tohunt4me said:


> You ALREADY MET 3 !
> 
> THEIR SYMPTOMS WERE NOT SHOWING
> 
> YET


Nobody has symptoms. Everyone that supposedly get this, Ruby Gobert, Donovan Mitchell etc etc, show no symptoms.

If an apple falls from a tree in the forest but nobody is there to hear it, did it still fall ?

The worst thing that can happen if you catch this cold is you have cold symptoms.

Big ****ing deal.



Mole said:


> View attachment 432671


Yeah, 'cause when I want to find out how long a fake outbreak will last, I immediately look to Bill Gates for guidance.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> We are already on an 8 week shutdown. We're not even one week into it and it is hell absolute hell. There are going to be very few drivers who get through this


Good more money for the Ants still out here grinding and making it work... LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR.... Umm I mean DRIVERS&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 432671


Meh. What does Gates know. Even epidemiologists don't know.



observer said:


> "But Trump said on Tuesday that he was not ready to invoke the Defense Production Act. "We're able to do that if we have to," he told reporters. "Right now, we haven't had to, but it's certainly ready. If I want it, we can do it very quickly. We've studied it very closely over two weeks ago, actually. We'll make that decision pretty quickly if we need it. We hope we don't need it. It's a big step."
> 
> On Wednesday he invokes act and compares himself to a "war time" president.
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd say this, but Trump isn't the worst leader in this outbreak. That goes to AMLO, who says he's placing his faith in his amulets to protect him from the virus.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.mi...ume-amuletos-protectores-coronavirus-covid-19
With a third world medical system, government oil revenues drying up with $20/barrel and a moron at the helm, I think Mexico could be in a while lot of trouble in the next 3 - 6 months.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. What does Gates know. Even epidemiologists don't know.
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but Trump isn't the worst leader in this outbreak. That goes to AMLO, who says he's placing his faith in his amulets to protect him from the virus.
> ...


Yeah cuz it had been such a stellar example of a free democratic country where every citizen had a viable opportunity to succeed.... In jumping our border to get a job and not pay taxes maybe.... LOL. Yeah it's a shame to see them fall so far FROM GRACE...... Bahahahaa


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah it's a shame to see them fall so far FROM GRACE......


They haven't fallen anywhere that I can see. Mexico is a third world country that struggles with very deep-seated structural, cultural, social and economic problems.

Other than that, it's like any country. Some of its people are good; some are not.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. What does Gates know. Even epidemiologists don't know.
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but Trump isn't the worst leader in this outbreak. That goes to AMLO, who says he's placing his faith in his amulets to protect him from the virus.
> ...


Possibly but Mexico hedged its oil at 49 bux a barrel. Its budget won't be affected till next year.

What will affect them is exports are sure to drop because demand from the US will drop.

The peso has gone down from about 18 to about 24 which makes buying or manufacturing goods there a lot cheaper so if demand picks up quickly, prices will be lower.

A lot of companies are also looking to bring manufacturing operations from China to Mexico. This will also expand the economy.

As for the third world medical system, maybe it is but the life expectancy in Mexico is at almost 76 and increasing slightly each year.

The first world medical system in the USA produces a life expectancy of 78 and is dropping slightly every year.

Medicine in Mexico is cheap unlike in the US.

A doctors _*house call *_was about 8 bux, it is now just under 6 bux with the devaluation.

I think that in the US doctors over prescribe medication.

AMLO is a little kooky but Mexicans don't look at death like Americans do, death and fate are inevitable.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> We are already on an 8 week shutdown. We're not even one week into it and it is hell absolute hell. There are going to be very few drivers who get through this


In all seriousness, I would be (and am) looking at alternatives. Given what is going on and Über's precarious position even prior to the current circumstances, I doubt very much whether They will even be operating in 3 months time.

.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 432671


It'll be longer than 10 weeks.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-plan.html
And also it comes in waves (see fig. 3 - June and December). This London Imperial College modeling report was the source for the U.S Government reaction to the pandemic.

https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/im...-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Laura Smith (Jun 4, 2015)

I read that report on facebook this morning. Travel is limited, the number of people needing a gig is skyrocketing and I am just turning 70. So I am done after 5 years of driving, just dropped my insurance. Feels very weird and ominous, but not worth the risk given my medical issues. I believe that every closing door allows a new one to open, but the turmoil and lack of clarity between doors can be daunting in the best of times. Good luck to us all.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Shipping/Receiving at the plant I work at for my day job just emailed everyone asking them to stop coming over.

WTF?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> It'll be longer than 10 weeks.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-plan.html
> And also it comes in waves (see fig. 3 - June and December). This London Imperial College modeling report was the source for the U.S Government reaction to the pandemic.
> ...


I think the 3 week lock downs and 10 week outlooks are just prepping us for the real bad times coming.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They haven't fallen anywhere that I can see. Mexico is a third world country that struggles with very deep-seated structural, cultural, social and economic problems.
> 
> Other than that, it's like any country. Some of its people are good; some are not.


Don't be so reasonable.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mole said:


> I think the 3 week lock downs and 10 week outlooks are just prepping us for the real bad times coming.


Correct.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Perhaps
> ELECTIONS
> will have to be
> SUSPENDED . . . . .
> ...


He could just ask for his three years back that he has the right to ask for and skip elections all together


Dekero said:


> Good more money for the Ants still out here grinding and making it work... LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR.... Umm I mean DRIVERS&#129322;&#129322;
> 
> View attachment 433014


Here there's plenty of people that aren't real worried about it and they were keeping business alive. However, currently there is no place for those people to go. Everything and I mean everything is shut down. The only thing open our gas stations and the airport. Grocery stores are only open a few hours a day. The mountains and ski resorts are shut down the schools are closed for the rest of the year restaurants and bars are shut down for 2 months. Retail stores are shut down until further notice and we can't have Gatherings of more than 10 people. Although I might not drop as quick as some, there's a good chance it'll happen


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
Then after that you have a gradual decline of about another 6 weeks before its hopefully over.
In 12 weeks nobody has any money left,(except the top 1%),the country will be in ruins,businesses bankrupt and a gazillion jobs lost.
It seems Mother Nature has decided,enuff is enuff,that 7 Billion people on this planet is just too much and its clean up time.
There have been plenty mass extinctions on this planet, except this time *we are the dinosaurs.*
In the meanwhile i'll just keep driving and make as much as i can until i'm told i can't drive or can't get any rides.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
> After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
> Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
> The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
> ...


So we start looting it's the American way just hurry up and get back home before sunset.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
> After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
> Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
> The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
> ...


The new deaths are only in the Lombardy region . Where my mom and my family are they are doing ok. They can go out for work and do groceries with a special permission .



The queen &#128120; said:


> The new deaths are only in the Lombardy region . Where my mom and my family are they are doing ok. They can go out for work and do groceries with a special permission .


I am worry for my husband company. He might let people go and hopefully they can apply for unemployment.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...demic-with-widespread-supply-shortages/?amp=1


I'm gonna call bullshit here. This whole "summarized" leak is likely fabricated.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm gonna call bullshit here. This whole "summarized" leak is likely fabricated.


I'm sorry to tell you based on history of such events 18 months is most likely the shortest amount of time it will last maybe as long as 36 months. Read the history of pandemics.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> We are already on an 8 week shutdown. We're not even one week into it and it is hell absolute hell. There are going to be very few drivers who get through this


True. I should be able too. I've got over a two years savings.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

true story !!! lol


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
> After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
> Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
> The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
> ...


Bro take your head an heart back. We should be grateful for being in the greatest country ever founded. It's in God's hands anyways.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody has symptoms. Everyone that supposedly get this, Ruby Gobert, Donovan Mitchell etc etc, show no symptoms.


Not true that nobody has symptoms. You're hearing about celebrities who have no symptoms.

In my state, they're only testing people with symptoms. I found out tonight that a 20 year old guy I know who has the symptoms and he was tested. He's waiting for the results.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its been aprx. 12 weeks in China.
> 
> Things appear to be stabilizing there.


Yeah but it's a prison there now. They track your every move and take your temp at every one of the hundreds of checkpoints. Temp running a little high and off you go.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
> After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
> Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
> The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
> ...


OK CHICKEN LITTLE... PICK UP YOUR ACORN AND GO HOME...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yahoo news says this virus may go away in the summer but more then likely come back in the fall .
What will we do then cancel everything for ever ? I dont have all the facts in front of me on this virus nor an expert .
just have to wait and see


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Not true that nobody has symptoms. You're hearing about celebrities who have no symptoms.
> 
> In my state, they're only testing people with symptoms. I found out tonight that a 20 year old guy I know who has the symptoms and he was tested. He's waiting for the results.


no symptoms = no effects = no problem


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no symptoms = no effects = no problem


Ummm how bout my son (23) is in San Jose visiting his Fiance... Calls me last nite says he's sick w body aches.... Spent an hour+ on the phone to all the nearby Hospitals in San Jose and San Francisco..and they all said they wouldn't test him because of his age... and are saving kits for the elderly....WTF... So if that's how it is.... I assure you the case count is no where near accurate if this is how it's being handled.... Government saying we have plenty of test kits my ass...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> I dont have all the facts in front of me on this virus nor an expert .


Well... don't you worry about that. In the history of mankind, there has never been such a gathering of experts in one place as there is here.

And in the absence of facts, don't stress about that either, whatever opinion pops into your head - informed or otherwise - seems totally acceptable to many readers.

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Here there's plenty of people that aren't real worried about it and they were keeping business alive. However, currently there is no place for those people to go. Everything and I mean everything is shut down. The only thing open our gas stations and the airport. Grocery stores are only open a few hours a day. The mountains and ski resorts are shut down the schools are closed for the rest of the year restaurants and bars are shut down for 2 months. Retail stores are shut down until further notice and we can't have Gatherings of more than 10 people. Although I might not drop as quick as some, there's a good chance it'll happen


About same here. So much is closed here. Not only did our malls close, but some stores like Kohl's (headquartered here) closed tonight. Harley Davidson temporally closed all plants, and the news even said our Sheriff's department is closed for walk-ins. Our DMV is temporarily closed for cleaning, and then will be by appointment only.

They're now talking about Summerfest cancelling (worlds largest music festival) that starts end of June. Some of the neighboring counties closed their Humane Societies, and our golf parks and dog parks are closed.

Our daycares are limiting the number of staff and students, and we are limited to groups of 10 or less, except at places like Walmart.



Dekero said:


> Ummm how bout my son (23) is in San Jose visiting his Fiance... Calls me last nite says he's sick w body aches.... Spent an hour+ on the phone to all the nearby Hospitals in San Jose and San Francisco..and they all said they wouldn't test him because of his age... and are saving kits for the elderly....WTF... So if that's how it is.... I assure you the case count is no where near accurate if this is how it's being handled.... Government saying we have plenty of test kits my ass...


Hope your son is okay. They don't have enough test kits in my state, as listed on my local news website. Here they're only testing people with symptoms, but not al of them. A woman on the news says she and her family are very sick, but they can't get tested.

Our first death here for it was a man an hr from me in his 50s. .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> About same here. So much is closed here. Not only did our malls close, but some stores like Kohl's (headquartered here) closed tonight. Harley Davidson temporally closed all plants, and the news even said our Sheriff's department is closed for walk-ins. Our DMV is temporarily closed for cleaning, and then will be by appointment only.
> 
> They're now talking about Summerfest cancelling (worlds largest music festival) that starts end of June. Some of the neighboring counties closed their Humane Societies, and our golf parks and dog parks are closed.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's young so I'm guessing he will be ok... Just piss poor that he has to assume he has it... And he's stuck there now he was supposed to fly home today... Nope.

American Airlines refused to change his flight... So he explained that he has symptoms and they could either change it... Or he would gladly fly today... Funny how quick they accommodated his change....&#129322;&#129322;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> So Italy has been shutdown for 2 weeks now.Everybody has to stay home.
> After 2 weeks of that,Italy now has the highest death rate of any country adding an average of 400 per day.
> Wonder why anybody thinks it is going to work out any better here in the US.
> The peak of this outbreak is expected to hit in about 45 days( 6 weeks).
> ...


Italy unfortunately was late to the party and just recently started shutting things down. I guess they were in denial . Had they been on top of it from the beginning, it wouldn't be as severe. One of the reasons why our country is being so aggressive



Soldiering said:


> True. I should be able too. I've got over a two years savings.









Invisible said:


> About same here. So much is closed here. Not only did our malls close, but some stores like Kohl's (headquartered here) closed tonight. Harley Davidson temporally closed all plants, and the news even said our Sheriff's department is closed for walk-ins. Our DMV is temporarily closed for cleaning, and then will be by appointment only.
> 
> They're now talking about Summerfest cancelling (worlds largest music festival) that starts end of June. Some of the neighboring counties closed their Humane Societies, and our golf parks and dog parks are closed.
> 
> Our daycares are limiting the number of staff and students, and we are limited to groups of 10 or less, except at places like Walmart.


Yes! They're letting inmates out early because of the Coronavirus I think it would be safer in there and just stop all visitation. Our DMV is closed until further notice and Walmart is on Limited hours. Even our courts are closed! Needless to say gun sales have more than tripled and wait time for background checks have went from 45 minutes to 5 days


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Bro take your head an heart back. We should be grateful for being in the greatest country ever founded. It's in God's hands anyways.


Dude,even the church gave up on your imaginary friend.they are closed.
And how is that health care system working in the greatest country?



Dekero said:


> OK CHICKEN LITTLE... PICK UP YOUR ACORN AND GO HOME...


I am home. Duh.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. What does Gates know. Even epidemiologists don't know.


Whatever he knows you can be sure is backed up with knowledge... and the calculations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Yeah but it's a prison there now. They track your every move and take your temp at every one of the hundreds of checkpoints. Temp running a little high and off you go.


IT WILL BE THE SAME HERE.
GIVE IT TIME.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no symptoms = no effects = no problem


No symptoms is the biggest problem with Covid19 It has a two week incubation period where the carrier is contagious but not presenting yet.

It never ceases to amaze me how little people know about subjects they choose to speak on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Whatever he knows you can be sure is backed up with knowledge... and the calculations.


That's the thing, though - I can't be sure. If it's simply an argument from authority then that doesn't work for me.



Amos69 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how little people know about subjects they choose to speak on.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's the thing, though - *I can't be sure*. If it's simply an argument from authority then that doesn't work for me.


That is way too humble for this forum, especially at a time like this. Let's see some hubris and maybe some bravado.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> That is way too humble for this forum, especially at a time like this. Let's see some hubris and maybe some bravado.


Lol, on the contrary - when I was an IT manger surrounded by subordinates who would bullshit their way through meetings, I found it very refreshing when someone would have the cahoonas to say, "I don't know"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> No symptoms is the biggest problem with Covid19 It has a two week incubation period where the carrier is contagious but not presenting yet.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how little people know about subjects they choose to speak on.


It has been over 2 months since the US supposedly had its first case.

That's 4 two week periods of nobody I have met in two months having ANY symptoms. Nor has ANYONE I have came across known ANYONE that has been sick and that includes nurses. But I guess you can keep moving the goalpost and claim no symptoms for X + 1 amount of weeks to try to sound smart.

It never ceases to amaze me how people can have literal facts in their face and still try to justify the bs the media spews at them.

You yourself haven't even claimed to have met ANYONE that has been sick.

But perhaps you were just holding out because you're a funny guy.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no symptoms = no effects = no problem


Those with no symptoms can still pass disease to others. I stopped driving end of February due to the risk being too high. It's the first time I've seen China go into a major lockdown and bring out portable crematoriums. This is far nastier than the flu.

Let's just hope this shelter in place slows it down so that it is manageble for our healthcare systems around the world. It's a new disease and not even the experts know the timing of things. We need passage of time and crunching more numbers as facts come out to see actually severity. The only thing we know thus far is that without limiting social contact our healthcare systems stand a good chance to be overwhelmed and cause more deaths than need be.

Good luck to all and practice safe hygiene when you must go out.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Needless to say gun sales have more than tripled and wait time for background checks have went from 45 minutes to 5 days


NICS E-Check should come back within a couple minutes with a Proceed, Deny, or Delay. If it's delayed they have three business days to Deny or you can proceed. Unless you are talking about some kind of carry permit with additional requirements?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It has been over 2 months since the US supposedly had its first case.
> 
> That's 4 two week periods of nobody I have met in two months having ANY symptoms. Nor has ANYONE I have came across known ANYONE that has been sick and that includes nurses. But I guess you can keep moving the goalpost and claim no symptoms for X + 1 amount of weeks to try to sound smart.
> 
> ...


I have reported 17 times that I had it. The Moderator @Lissetti is fighting it right now and not doing very well at all

You are one of those people who only believe the lies you are programmed to believe.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> NICS E-Check should come back within a couple minutes with a Proceed, Deny, or Delay. If it's delayed they have three business days to Deny or you can proceed. Unless you are talking about some kind of carry permit with additional requirements?


 So I guess according to this article it is 2-3 days but they had to adjust their hours to accommodate the surgery in sales. IDK where I got 5 days from. Maybe if they hadn't Adjusted their schedule?

https://kdvr.com/news/coronavirus/c...to-keep-up-with-demand-for-background-checks/


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Ah looks like Colorado has their own background check system.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I have reported 17 times that I had it. The Moderator @Lissetti is fighting it right now and not doing very well at all
> 
> You are one of those people who only believe the lies you are programmed to believe.


Yes, programmed to believe everyone has it when we rarely hear of anyone that has it and even less rare that someone dies from it.

Sounds like you're not dead.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I have reported 17 times that I had it. The Moderator @Lissetti is fighting it right now and not doing very well at all
> 
> You are one of those people who only believe the lies you are programmed to believe.


Are you in contact with her? I send her a PM with no response so far. Hope she is well. And safe


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Are you in contact with her? I send her a PM with no response so far. Hope she is well. And safe


I talk with her daily.

I'd never let all that gadonk walk to far away from me.

She is still under the weather, but hopefully turning the corner.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I talk with her daily.
> 
> I'd never let all that gadonk walk to far away from me.
> 
> She is still under the weather, but hopefully turning the corner.


Ok.
Hope she will feel better. Send some love and best wishes from me her way . Thank you


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

polar2017 said:


> Why 6-10 weeks and not 10-18 weeks.


Incubation period.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Is "Gates" the preeminent microbiologist and virologist? That "Gates"?

Or the "Gates" that was cut throat in business and used his behemoth company to swamp competitors, some of whom had better ideas. And now that he owns half the world he turns into Mother Teresa and wants to help the meek and the feeble?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


Let this voice of reason enlighten you and why there is so much panic around this Covid-19 virus.

There is 2 major difference between covid-19 and the common flu:

It's more contagious:
The common flu have an average infectious rate of 1.2 , meaning for every 1 person with the flu they typically infect 1.2 people. Covid-19 is more contagious with a infection rate of 2.2 per person, almost double that of the common flu, and we all know how widespread the flu is every year around the globe.

Its more deadly:
the common flu have a overall mortality(death) rate of 0.1% overall. Covid-19 have a overall mortality rate of 2-10% (exact figure are still unknown due to how new it is, and variance between countries, and whether health system become overwhelm). That is 20-1000x more deadly than the flu.

I'm sure you seen arguements something along the lines of "oh, but the flu kills hundreds of thousands in the states and millions around the globe each year! So why scare of this when we only have a few hundred deaths so far?". Well think, a virus that is almost twice as contagious as the flu and 40-1000x more deadly means it can kill about 40-1000x more people than the flu and the flu kills a lot each year as you may be aware. What is especially bad is because it's so contagious and deadly, more people get it faster and require hospitalization , leading to overwhelmed health system, causing higher mortality rate.

It seems like minor right now because this pandemic is still in its infancy - it's only been a few weeks since first case in US to tens of thousand, its gonna ramp up quick if drastic measures aren't taken due to the way exponential increase works. In 1 week, its going to double, it's going to double that new number after another week, and double again.

20 becomes 44, 44 becomes 96.8, 96.8 becomes 213, 213 becomes 468, 468 becomes 1030. As you can see, it's like a runaway increase that becomes faster and faster.

To put that into perspective Harvard scientist and the US virologist believe that up to 40-70% of the US population (and the world) can be infected by the end of this year alone if no serious/effective measures are being taken, and apply that mortality rate and the math paints a grim picture, and if you extrapolate that to the rest of the world, it could be a repeat of the Spanish flu of 1918.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Let this voice of reason enlighten you and why there is so much panic around this Covid-19 virus.
> 
> There is 2 major difference between covid-19 and the common flu:
> 
> ...


Kinda funny how here we are roughly 100 years later and basically another epidemic.... sort of as if mother nature thinks the world needs a purge...


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok so open back up after 10 weeks then shut down again when it spreads again?

What's the point?


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> We are already on an 8 week shutdown. We're not even one week into it and it is hell absolute hell. There are going to be very few drivers who get through this


Imagine the restaurant workers and bar workers. This virus will possibly make millions homeless.



Dekero said:


> Kinda funny how here we are roughly 100 years later and basically another epidemic.... sort of as if mother nature thinks the world needs a purge...


They also told us that another great depression could never happen. It's been in the works for many years now. Many countries have already gone under and they don't count paper money, they just weigh it. Paper is worthless is many countries. America and the world has been printing free money for way to long and it looks like it's time for the collapse and this virus was the perfect excuse.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Imagine the restaurant workers and bar workers. This virus will possibly make millions homeless.
> 
> 
> They also told us that another great depression could never happen. It's been in the works for many years now. Many countries have already gone under and they don't count paper money, they just weigh it. Paper is worthless is many countries. America and the world has been printing free money for way to long and it looks like it's time for the collapse and this virus was the perfect excuse.


Let's hope a drug surprises us with the ability to get this under control.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Let this voice of reason enlighten you and why there is so much panic around this Covid-19 virus.
> 
> There is 2 major difference between covid-19 and the common flu:
> 
> ...


It's been 2 months and this supposed strain has supposedly killed 200 people in the US.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
That's supposed to be a fact and is taken directly from the CDC website.

There are 153 deaths each day from the common flu as taken directly from the CDC website.

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm
Influenza and Pneumonia: 55,672

55,672 divided by 365 = 153 deaths each day as taken from the CDC website.

You're opinion that this virus is going to get worse is literally based on nothing.

There is literally nothing to base that on. If this virus was going to kill people then more than 200 people in 2 months would be dead by now.

I really don't care how many people catch this flu if it has less lethal effects than the flu that kills 153 each and every day based on numbers taken directly from the CDC website.

Now, you can try to scare me all you want but it is not going to work because I use common sense. The same common sense everyone has but fails to use.

You really think this is the first flu that has gotten people sick? I get sick about once a year. I get sick, I'm in bed for a couple days and I'm back to work. This isn't the first flu and it won't be the last flu.

Case closed and thanks for playing.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's been 2 months and this supposed strain has supposedly killed 200 people in the US.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
> That's supposed to be a fact and is taken directly from the CDC website.
> ...


*This pandemic is early stage*. It is speeding up, not slowing down. With exponential growth, the number of people infected and dying will be much greater in the coming days and weeks and will surpass the flu. *It has already surpass the flu in italy *and the US are only 2-3 weeks behind Italy.








As you can see in this graph, the # of people infected is accelerating and fast globally because of a exponential growth.

Change from yesterday to today:








A few weeks ago, you can count the number of infected in US with your fingers, now there is 20k.
*There is more people that died in the US to this so far than recovered* (that ratio is expected to get better because the infected haven't have enough time to recover, goes to show how fast this spreads). *Take a look at the difference in a 24 hour period of the number of cases added & how many people in other countries like italy have 600+ died from this in a 24 hour period *- *more than the flu* and USA are only some weeks into this pandemic. These are stats released from each prospective government themselves.

At what point do you say "oh shit"? Because *US is only like 2 weeks behind Italy level infected at current speed.*

Source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> *This pandemic is early stage*. With exponential growth, the number of people infected and dying will be much greater in the coming days and weeks and will surpass the flu. *It has already surpass the flu in italy *and the US are only 2-3 weeks behind Italy.
> 
> View attachment 434286
> 
> ...


No it's growing exponentially as we actually get around to testing people... Which have and continue to be lack luster at best...the numbers we have now are not actual and probably nowhere near the real number of infected... Tired of BS information.... If nothing else I can easily deduce that if we aren't testing people with symptoms because we don't have enough tests...which we don't.... Stop believing the news... Then the results are useless and meaningless...the governments know this and are scared shitless which is why all the shelter in place social distancing BS... Cuz they have no real grasp on how bad it is.

Read through the BS people....


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Dekero said:


> No it's growing exponentially as we actually get around to testing people... Which have and continue to be lack luster at best...the numbers we have now are not actual and probably nowhere near the real number of infected... Tired of BS information.... If nothing else I can easily deduce that if we aren't testing people with symptoms because we don't have enough tests...which we don't.... Stop believing the news... Then the results are useless and meaningless...the governments know this and are scared shitless which is why all the shelter in place social distancing BS... Cuz they have no real grasp on how bad it is.
> 
> Read through the BS people....


But I said it is growing exponentially. I'm not disagreeing with you xD


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> *This pandemic is early stage*. It is speeding up, not slowing down. With exponential growth, the number of people infected and dying will be much greater in the coming days and weeks and will surpass the flu. *It has already surpass the flu in italy *and the US are only 2-3 weeks behind Italy.
> 
> View attachment 434286
> 
> ...


I don't give a shit what is happening in countries that I can not fact check. In the US, there are barely any deaths.



Dekero said:


> No it's growing exponentially as we actually get around to testing people... Which have and continue to be lack luster at best...the numbers we have now are not actual and probably nowhere near the real number of infected... Tired of BS information.... If nothing else I can easily deduce that if we aren't testing people with symptoms because we don't have enough tests...which we don't.... Stop believing the news... Then the results are useless and meaningless...the governments know this and are scared shitless which is why all the shelter in place social distancing BS... Cuz they have no real grasp on how bad it is.
> 
> Read through the BS people....


Name one person you personally know that is sick.



AveragePerson said:


> *This pandemic is early stage*. It is speeding up, not slowing down. With exponential growth, the number of people infected and dying will be much greater in the coming days and weeks and will surpass the flu. *It has already surpass the flu in italy *and the US are only 2-3 weeks behind Italy.
> 
> View attachment 434286
> 
> ...


I don't care what world of meter says.

The CDC says still only 201 deaths.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html?


AveragePerson said:


> But I said it is growing exponentially. I'm not disagreeing with you xD


Yeah, apparently everyone in the world is sick but nobody knows who they are.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't give a shit what is happening in countries that I can not fact check. In the US, there are barely any deaths.
> 
> 
> Name one person you personally know that is sick.
> ...


CDC aren't up to date and there is even a disclaimer. Sometime tomorrow, you will get the updated number that I posted most likely, if they bother to update on weekend.

At what point will you get concern? Because I assure you, we will get there - and probably much sooner than you think, regardless of how high your bar is (assuming it's a legit bar).

Ps: if those international numbers can be verified, will you be concerned? 600+ deaths in 1 day in Italy? 5000+ new cases in 1 day in the US? More Death than recovered so far in the US?
These aren't added randomly. Each are backed by sources: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#news


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> CDC aren't up to date and there is even a disclaimer. Sometime tomorrow, you will get the updated number that I posted most likely, if they bother to update on weekend.
> 
> At what point will you get concern? Because I assure you, we will get there - and probably much sooner than you think, regardless of how high your bar is (assuming it's a legit bar).
> 
> Ps: if those international numbers can be verified, will you be concerned? 600+ deaths in 1 day in Italy? 5000+ new cases in 1 day in the US? More Death than recovered so far in the US?


I'll be concerned when people I actually know start getting sick.

I currently know of 0 people that have gotten sick.

I'm not talking about people dying, I'm talking about people even being sick.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll be concerned when people I actually know start getting sick.
> 
> I currently know of 0 people that have gotten sick.


Ah, the what I don't see with my two eyes can't be real type of approach wh? Well, unless you know very few people, I'm sure you not only will know someone you know get sick but there is significant chance someone you know are likely to die from this by year end from a statistical standpoint.

What, you think the government who desperately want calm and order is hoaxing you about this virus? That the whole world, with hundreds of governments are all working together to fabricate this virus without whistle blowers when the most secretive company, apple, can't even prevent their design being leaked each year?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> CDC aren't up to date and there is even a disclaimer. Sometime tomorrow, you will get the updated number that I posted most likely, if they bother to update on weekend.
> 
> At what point will you get concern? Because I assure you, we will get there - and probably much sooner than you think, regardless of how high your bar is (assuming it's a legit bar).
> 
> ...


what looks like is happening is they are taking the people that are unfortunately dying from the common flu and using those to justify this supposed scare

all the people they are reporting as dying are the elderly that die from the common flu each year....part of the same 55,000 thousand reported by the CDC website



AveragePerson said:


> Ah, the what I don't see with my two eyes can't be real type of approach wh? Well, unless you know very few people, I'm sure you not only will know someone you know get sick but there is significant chance someone you know are likely to die from this by year end from a statistical standpoint.


yes that's exactly it....if people aren't getting sick near me then I'm not gonna believe this is the Bubonic Plague of our time that they are making it out to be


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what looks like is happening is they are taking the people that are unfortunately dying from the common flu and using those to justify this supposed scare
> 
> all the people they are reporting as dying are the elderly that die from the common flu each year....part of the same 55,000 thousand reported by the CDC website
> 
> ...


What, you think the government who desperately want calm and order is hoaxing you about this virus? That the whole world, with hundreds of governments are all working together to fabricate this virus without whistle blowers and leaks when the most secretive company, apple, can't even prevent their design being leaked each year?

A micro biology test of a sample from a person's nasal passage can definitively tell if it is a positive match to the Covid-19 coronavirus. It is like a DNA test.

You either have to reject science or believe that the world is working together (when was the last time the US can agree on anything internally let alone the world) and there is this massive conspiracy that implicate every government in the world without whistle blowers or leaked documents or evidence


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What, you think the government who desperately want calm and order is hoaxing you about this virus? That the whole world, with hundreds of governments are all working together to fabricate this virus without whistle blowers and leaks when the most secretive company, apple, can't even prevent their design being leaked each year?


ummmm 200 people dead in 2 months is nothing, dude

200 people die in car accidents every couple days and you want to act like this is a crisis of mammoth proportions ?

why can't you get that through your head ?



AveragePerson said:


> What, you think the government who desperately want calm and order is hoaxing you about this virus? That the whole world, with hundreds of governments are all working together to fabricate this virus without whistle blowers and leaks when the most secretive company, apple, can't even prevent their design being leaked each year?
> 
> A micro biology test of a sample from a person's nasal passage can definitively tell if it is a positive match to the Covid-19 coronavirus. It is like a DNA test.
> 
> You either have to reject science or believe that the world is working together (when was the last time the US can agree on anything internally let alone the world) and there is this massive conspiracy that implicate every government in the world without whistle blowers or leaked documents or evidence


if 55,000 people die from the flu every year in the US, how many people do you think die from the flu in other countries each year ?

I want you to answer that question


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ummmm 200 people dead in 2 months is nothing, dude
> 
> 200 people die in car accidents every couple days and you want to act like this is a crisis of mammoth proportions ?
> 
> why can't you get that through your head ?


I think what you don't get is *expotential growth*.
There is *5k new confirmed cases in the US in the last 24 hours*. That's *25% of the total 20k cases in the last 24 hours* when this thing has been going on for 2 months. That means most of the 20k people infected are only a few days in. Death usually occur after 2-3 weeks from symptom. The number of infected and the death is about to skyrocket in the US.

You think countries and the US about to shut down for fun?



uberdriverfornow said:


> ummmm 200 people dead in 2 months is nothing, dude
> 
> 200 people die in car accidents every couple days and you want to act like this is a crisis of mammoth proportions ?
> 
> ...


You realize the influenza (flu) and Covid-19 have different RNA (think of it as DNA) and can easily be distinguish by micro biology labs when samples from patients are being sent to be tested right?

You saying doctors and medical labs incorrectly mistake this virus when there is indisputable RNA distinction between the two?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I think what you don't get is *expotential growth*.
> There is *5k new confirmed cases in the US in the last 24 hours*. That's *25% of the total 20k cases in the last 24 hours* when this thing has been going on for 2 months. That means most of the 20k people infected are only a few days in. Death usually occur after 2-3 weeks from symptom. The number of infected and the death is about to skyrocket in the US.
> 
> You think countries and the US about to shut down for fun?
> ...


I'll answer your question when you answer mine.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ummmm 200 people dead in 2 months is nothing, dude
> 
> 200 people die in car accidents every couple days and you want to act like this is a crisis of mammoth proportions ?
> 
> ...


That depends on how good their health care system is, where they are located in the world since flu behave differently in different climate, and whether he population are well vaccinated but if all else being equal, I would expect similar ratio relative to population.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Great so they could easily be substituting common flu deaths in with covid19 deaths.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll be concerned when people I actually know start getting sick.
> 
> I currently know of 0 people that have gotten sick.
> 
> I'm not talking about people dying, I'm talking about people even being sick.


Here you are &#8230; looking out the window and telling everyone the front lawn is green


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I think what you don't get is *expotential growth*.
> There is *5k new confirmed cases in the US in the last 24 hours*. That's *25% of the total 20k cases in the last 24 hours* when this thing has been going on for 2 months. That means most of the 20k people infected are only a few days in. Death usually occur after 2-3 weeks from symptom. The number of infected and the death is about to skyrocket in the US.
> 
> You think countries and the US about to shut down for fun?
> ...


now back to your question

Can you guess which months of the year just happen to be the flu season months ?

Let me help you.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/season/flu-season.htm
Perhaps you fail to recall that the common flu and this covid19 garbage are BOTH VIRUSES.



> Most of the time flu activity peaks between December and February, although activity can last as late as May.


Peak flu month is February....while flu season can extend all the way into May.

wow, what a surprise.......not really


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> now back to your question
> 
> Can you guess which months of the year just happen to be the flu season months ?
> 
> ...


There is two possibility with your mindset:

Either A) there is a global medical incompetence where doctors and medical labs worldwide are misdiagnosing people and accidentally mistaking the flu (which have been around before modern medicine) for something else when they have RNA (DNA equivalent) sample of both types of viruses.

Or

B) this grand conspiracy that involves every government in the world participating (and all its health workers too!) and not leaking from its countless employees and insiders. You think the government who desperately want calm and order is hoaxing you about this virus? For what? That the whole world, with hundreds of governments are all working together to fabricate this virus without whistle blowers and leaks when the most secretive company, apple, can't even prevent their design being leaked each year?

When was the last time the US can agree on something internally, let alone this perfect and unanimous conspiracy that involves all government and health workers in the world?

Which of the two are you?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> There is two possibility with your mindset:
> 
> Either A) there is a global medical incompetence where doctors and medical labs worldwide are misdiagnosing people and accidentally mistaking the flu (which have been around before modern medicine) for something else when they have RNA (DNA equivalent) sample of both types of viruses.
> 
> ...


Just to put it into perspective ..You are talking to Rush Limbaugh ...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> There is two possibility with your mindset:
> 
> Either A) there is a global medical incompetence where doctors and medical labs worldwide are misdiagnosing people and accidentally mistaking the flu (which have been around before modern medicine) for something else when they have RNA (DNA equivalent) sample of both types of viruses.
> 
> ...


are you saying covid19 is not a virus ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you saying covid19 is not a virus ?


When did I say that? Covid-19 is a virus (although technically, Covid-19 is actually the name of the disease and the virus is medically called SARS-CoV-2). It is a RNA virus.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> When did I say that? Covid-19 is a virus (although technically, Covid-19 is actually the name of the disease and the virus is medically called SARS-CoV-2). It is a RNA virus.


what were the names of the previous flu season viruses ? the ones that routinely killed 55,000 people ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what were the names of the previous flu season viruses ? the ones that routinely killed 55,000 people ?


There is not just one but multiple variation due to influenza (flu) mutation. But mostly it will be from Type A and B (HxYz).

There are 4 types of seasonal influenza viruses, types A, B, C and D. Influenza A and B viruses circulate and cause *seasonal epidemics* of disease.


*Influenza A viruses* are further classified into subtypes according to the combinations of the hemagglutinin (HA) and the neuraminidase (NA), the proteins on the surface of the virus. Currently circulating in humans are subtype A(H1N1) and A(H3N2) influenza viruses. The A(H1N1) is also written as A(H1N1)pdm09 as it caused the pandemic in 2009 and subsequently replaced the seasonal influenza A(H1N1) virus which had circulated prior to 2009. Only influenza type A viruses are known to have caused pandemics.
*Influenza B viruses* are not classified into subtypes, but can be broken down into lineages. Currently circulating influenza type B viruses belong to either B/Yamagata or B/Victoria lineage.
*Influenza C virus* is detected less frequently and usually causes mild infections, thus does not present public health importance.
*Influenza D viruses* primarily affect cattle and are not known to infect or cause illness in people.

https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/influenza-(seasonal)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> There is not just one but multiple variation due to influenza (flu) mutation. But mostly it will be from Type A and B (HxYz).
> 
> There are 4 types of seasonal influenza viruses, types A, B, C and D. Influenza A and B viruses circulate and cause *seasonal epidemics* of disease.
> 
> ...


So the ones that killed 55,000 each year....no idea what they were called....but we all know the name of the one that killed an astounding 200 people

interesting



AveragePerson said:


> There is not just one but multiple variation due to influenza (flu) mutation. But mostly it will be from Type A and B (HxYz).
> 
> There are 4 types of seasonal influenza viruses, types A, B, C and D. Influenza A and B viruses circulate and cause *seasonal epidemics* of disease.
> 
> ...


ok it's time to get serious

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1201971219303285
*Investigating the impact of influenza on excess mortality in all ages in Italy during recent seasons (2013/14-2016/17 seasons)*



> More than *68,000* deaths attributable to flu epidemics were estimated in the study period.


right about now I think everyone's bullshit detector should be going off

https://tenor.com/view/bs-bsmeter-detector-bullshit-detector-gif-12470961
How many people have died due to Covid19 thus far in Italy ?

I already know the answer but I wanna hear you say it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So the ones that killed 55,000 each year....no idea what they were called....but we all know the name of the one that killed an astounding 200 people
> 
> interesting
> 
> ...


I already said it's not just one influenza virus but multiple that collectively kill that many. There are many.

68k over a period of 3 years? More than *600 people died in Italy in the last 24 hours from Covid-19 alone (if static that's 218k/year but it's actually worse than that because the speed of spread and death are increasing, not decreasing)







*





*



*
Perhaps people live testimony and video footage of Italy hospitals packed full hooked up to ventilators & military trucks carrying bodies to other city because the local city cremation and burial cemetery facilities are overwhelmed are all fake and paid actors. Or maybe they do that regularly for the flu too in your mind?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Case cloaed and thanks again for playing. It's been fun.



AveragePerson said:


> I already said it's not just one influenza virus but multiple that collectively kill that many. There are many.
> 
> 68k over a period of 3 years? More than *600 people died in Italy in the last 24 hours from Covid-19 alone (if static that's 218k/year but it's actually worse than that because the speed of spread and death are increasing, not decreasing)
> 
> ...


Are you really going to ignore all of the factual evidence I just posted that totally reduces Covid19 to an ant bite in comparison to the standard flu virus that hits Italy each and every year ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Case cloaed and thanks again for playing. It's been fun.
> 
> 
> Are you really going to ignore all of the factual evidence I just posted that totally reduces Covid19 to an ant bite in comparison to the standard flu virus that hits Italy each and every year ?


68,000 flu death in italy over a course of 3 years from the study period (62/day avg) reduces Covid-19's 627/day number of dead (and rising!) to a ant bite? Who's ignoring factual evidence and basic math here? *Covid-19 is causing 10x more daily death than the flu and the gap is increasing*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> 68,000 flu death in italy over a course of 3 years from the study period (62/day avg) reduces Covid-19's 627/day (and rising!) To a ant bite? Who's ignoring factual evidence and basic math here?


68,000/3 = about 22,000 people or about 1833 a month

covid19 has been around for atleast 2 months and somehow has only killed 4000 people and this assumes that no other strain of the flu has magically killed anyone ?

so apparently only Covid19 has been allowed to kill anyone.....apparently no flu strains other than Covid 19 has killed anyone....and that's the story you are going with ?

I'll tell you what's really happening.

What's happening is the same flu season that has averaged killing the same amount of people each year in Italy since atleast 2013-2014 is now taking its toll yet again, unfortunately, in Italy, during the same exact flu season months I talked about earlier in this thread.

Case closed.

And I'll add that if it didn't miraculously kill 620 people in the last 24 hours then it wouldn't even be on pace to average the same amount of deaths as previous flu seasons.

55,000 people die from the flu each and every year in the US and I have never heard the media report once on the deaths of any of those individuals but apparently reporting the deaths of those dying from Covid19 is all that matters and we're talking about a whopping 200 deaths



dauction said:


> Here you are &#8230; looking out the window and telling everyone the front lawn is green
> 
> View attachment 434310


yeah I got this awesome bridge out in the middle of the ocean for you, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Ummm how bout my son (23) is in San Jose visiting his Fiance... Calls me last nite says he's sick w body aches.... Spent an hour+ on the phone to all the nearby Hospitals in San Jose and San Francisco..and they all said they wouldn't test him because of his age... and are saving kits for the elderly....WTF... So if that's how it is.... I assure you the case count is no where near accurate if this is how it's being handled.... Government saying we have plenty of test kits my ass...


And that's my point all along.

We are looking at data that skews to severity, not reality.

If only those can be tested are those with severe symptoms, then the numbers will show an inflated number biased toward that very thing.

These numbers do not, and cannot reflect reality.

I know 4 people with mild symptoms that requested a test. None were allowed test. All were given a list of symptoms THEY MUST HAVE before being allowed to test.

Yet we are comfortable with the reaction to this?

I really fail to see why?



AveragePerson said:


> Let this voice of reason enlighten you and why there is so much panic around this Covid-19 virus.
> 
> There is 2 major difference between covid-19 and the common flu:
> 
> ...


The Spanish flu called and said "hold my beer"

But seriously, since you are giving statistical analysis.

What controlled study has been done on COVID 19 to establish those numbers? I am not aware of any.

Yes, at this point, where only those with severe symptoms are allowed to be tested, the numbers do skew toward severity. But they must skew toward severity as only those with severe symptoms are allowed to be tested.

We have one and only one incident that's is even close to a controlled study, that being the Diamond Princess Cruise ship. If anything, given the advance age of that controlled population, this thing is far less severe than we think it is.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They haven't fallen anywhere that I can see. Mexico is a third world country that struggles with very deep-seated structural, cultural, social and economic problems.
> 
> Other than that, it's like any country. Some of its people are good; some are not.


Mexico in the greater scheme of things isn't a 3rd world country but years of mismanagement makes it seem like a 3rd world country.



BigRedDriver said:


> And that's my point all along.
> 
> We are looking at data that skews to severity, not reality.
> 
> ...


I think it's alot less serve here in the states to be more accurate. Maybe 1% death rate and I'm being modest.

That's still very serious compared to our typical flu season but controllable. Imho the government is trying to limp into spring to see if the heat and individuals spreading out outdoors will stop the virus in its tracks.

2 weeks to a month most states will be in the 80 degree range if not 90's.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

1% is very very deadly..10 times worse than the flu which takes out 15,000 Americans every year


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mexico in the greater scheme of things isn't a 3rd world country but years of mismanagement makes it seem like a 3rd world country.


There is some latitude in terms of what defines a third world country. But some common indicators are:

- Unstable economy with inferior economic statistics
- Underdeveloped or absent welfare state
- High level of personal and corporate tax evasion and ineffective tax collection system
- High level of government corruption
- Low level of government effectiveness
- High level of police corruption
- Low level of police effectiveness
- High crime level / low level of public safety
- Lower quality of life
- Lower levels of technology

Mexico's got them all. However, that's not to say that the country is not improving or that it will always be classified as third world.

This is a great article on the subject:

https://www.publimetro.com.mx/mx/destacado-tv/2018/09/18/mexico-tercer-mundo.html


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> 1% is very very deadly..10 times worse than the flu which takes out 15,000 Americans every year


If you look at the mortality rate aboard the Diamond Princess Cruise Ship with its ideal conditions and a population that greatly exceeds the age of our population in general, it had a mortality rate of 1.1%.

In the general population, that is far younger, and are not in that controlled environment, the mortality rate should be multiple times less.

Even today, we show a mortality rate of 1.4 in the United States, but only those with severe symptoms are allowed to test? Of course the mortality rate will be inflated.

if you only, for example, allow tests to the dead, you have 100% mortality


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If you look at the mortality rate aboard the Diamond Princess Cruise Ship with its ideal conditions and a population that greatly exceeds the age of our population in general, it had a mortality rate of 1.1%.
> 
> In the general population, that is far younger, and are not in that controlled environment, the mortality rate should be multiple times less.
> 
> ...


Again it isn't just about Deaths ..its also about disability.. a certain percent upto 20% are having lung issues..reduction of lung function ..that's very serious and needs to loked at when discussing" how bad " the virus is.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There is some latitude in terms of what defines a third world country. But some common indicators are:
> 
> - Unstable economy with inferior economic statistics
> - Underdeveloped or absent welfare state
> ...


Yes and all of that is linked to mismanagement both corruption and incompetence.

In actuality Mexico has the 15th largest economy in the world. With a huge abundance of resources ver similar to is USA and Canadian counter parts.

Mexico in theory should be superior to Canada economically based of its resources.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dauction said:


> Again it isn't just about Deaths ..its also about disability.. a certain percent upto 20% are having lung issues..reduction of lung function ..that's very serious and needs to loked at when discussing" how bad " the virus is.


You act like pneumonia wasn't aleady doing this already and doing it way more than this Covid19 garbage since forever.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> Again it isn't just about Deaths ..its also about disability.. a certain percent upto 20% are having lung issues..reduction of lung function ..that's very serious and needs to loked at when discussing" how bad " the virus is.


Please show us that data. The studies I've seen on it come from China. China is the air pollution capital of the world. Living in a city in China, for any period of time is like being a three pack a day smoker. Of course they will show more lung damage.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Please show us that data. The studies I've seen on it come from China. China is the air pollution capital of the world. Living in a city in China, for any period of time is like being a three pack a day smoker. Of course they will show more lung damage.


BigRed you stumbled in something I've been wondering about. Do being a smoker puts you in the higher risk category?

I can attest as a former smoker you are more prone to respiratory illnesses and they clear up slower(usually cause you cant stop smoking although it's painful).


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Please show us that data. The studies I've seen on it come from China. China is the air pollution capital of the world. Living in a city in China, for any period of time is like being a three pack a day smoker. Of course they will show more lung damage.





BigRedDriver said:


> Please show us that data. The studies I've seen on it come from China. China is the air pollution capital of the world. Living in a city in China, for any period of time is like being a three pack a day smoker. Of course they will show more lung damage.


CORONAVIRUS
*Even coronavirus survivors can be left with lung damage that takes 15 years to heal*

Jonathan Leake, Science Editor
Sunday March 15 2020, 12.01am GMT, The Sunday Times








The virus can cause lung scarring, nerve damage and psychological trauma, doctors say
GETTY IMAGES
Thousands of coronavirus victims who survive serious illness will suffer damage to their lungs, heart and other organs, needing up to 15 years for recovery, say intensive care specialists.

The damage done by the virus directly, plus the intensive medical procedures needed to save desperately ill patients, will leave people with lung scarring, nerve damage and psychological trauma, according to warnings from the Faculty of Intensive Care Medicine (FICM), the professional body responsible for training intensive care doctors in the UK.

Its analysis of coronavirus cases in China and elsewhere shows that about 17% of people admitted to intensive care develop a condition called acute respiratory distress syndrome (Ards) - one of the most lethal conditions in medicine, with a mortality rate of about 40%.

*Continue reading*


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> CORONAVIRUS
> *Even coronavirus survivors can be left with lung damage that takes 15 years to heal*
> 
> Jonathan Leake, Science Editor
> ...


CHINA!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> BigRed you stumbled in something I've been wondering about. Do being a smoker puts you in the higher risk category?
> 
> I can attest as a former smoker you are more prone to respiratory illnesses and they clear up slower(usually cause you cant stop smoking although it's painful).


Smokers are always more susceptible to respiratory damage. Even with colds and flu I suppose


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> CORONAVIRUS
> *Even coronavirus survivors can be left with lung damage that takes 15 years to heal*
> 
> Jonathan Leake, Science Editor
> ...


I'm gonna call bullshit on this one. So which Covid19 survivor took 15 years to recover exactly?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*A Medical Worker Describes Terrifying Lung Failure From COVID-19 - Even in His Young Patients*

"It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube."

by Lizzie Presser
March 21, 5 a.m. EDT


 
   
 
   
 
 
 
   
 
   
 









A medical worker treats a COVID-19 patient in an intensive care unit in Italy. Across the globe, health care providers are using ventilators to treat COVID-19 patients. (Flavio Lo Scalzo/Reuters)

  

*Series: Coronavirus*
Is the United States Prepared for COVID-19?

ProPublica is a nonprofit newsroom that investigates abuses of power. Sign up to receive our biggest stories as soon as they're published.

As of Friday, Louisiana was reporting 479 confirmed cases of COVID-19, one of the highest numbers in the country. Ten people had died. The majority of cases are in New Orleans, which now has one confirmed case for every 1,000 residents. New Orleans had held Mardi Gras celebrations just two weeks before its first patient, with more than a million revelers on its streets.

I spoke to a respiratory therapist there, whose job is to ensure that patients are breathing well. He works in a medium-sized city hospital's intensive care unit. (We are withholding his name and employer, as he fears retaliation.) Before the virus came to New Orleans, his days were pretty relaxed, nebulizing patients with asthma, adjusting oxygen tubes that run through the nose or, in the most severe cases, setting up and managing ventilators. His patients were usually older, with chronic health conditions and bad lungs.

Since last week, he's been running ventilators for the sickest COVID-19 patients. Many are relatively young, in their 40s and 50s, and have minimal, if any, preexisting conditions in their charts. He is overwhelmed, stunned by the manifestation of the infection, both its speed and intensity. The ICU where he works has essentially become a coronavirus unit. He estimates that his hospital has admitted dozens of confirmed or presumptive coronavirus patients. About a third have ended up on ventilators.








*Help Us Report on Coronavirus*
Are you a public health worker, medical provider, elected official, patient or other COVID-19 expert? Help make sure our journalism is responsible and focused on the right issues.

His hospital had not prepared for this volume before the virus first appeared. One physician had tried to raise alarms, asking about negative pressure rooms and ventilators. Most staff concluded that he was overreacting. "They thought the media was overhyping it," the respiratory therapist told me. "In retrospect, he was right to be concerned."

He spoke to me by phone on Thursday about why, exactly, he has been so alarmed. His account has been condensed and edited for clarity.

"Reading about it in the news, I knew it was going to be bad, but we deal with the flu every year so I was thinking: Well, it's probably not that much worse than the flu. But seeing patients with COVID-19 completely changed my perspective, and it's a lot more frightening."



> This is knocking out what should be perfectly fit, healthy people.


"I have patients in their early 40s and, yeah, I was kind of shocked. I'm seeing people who look relatively healthy with a minimal health history, and they are completely wiped out, like they've been hit by a truck. This is knocking out what should be perfectly fit, healthy people. Patients will be on minimal support, on a little bit of oxygen, and then all of a sudden, they go into complete respiratory arrest, shut down and can't breathe at all."



> They suddenly become unresponsive or go into respiratory failure.


"We have an observation unit in the hospital, and we have been admitting patients that had tested positive or are presumptive positive - these are patients that had been in contact with people who were positive. We go and check vitals on patients every four hours, and some are on a continuous cardiac monitor, so we see that their heart rate has a sudden increase or decrease, or someone goes in and sees that the patient is struggling to breathe or is unresponsive. That seems to be what happens to a lot of these patients: They suddenly become unresponsive or go into respiratory failure."



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm gonna call bullshit on this one. So which Covid19 survivor took 15 years to recover exactly?


lol...you guys are funny .. The time frame is based on history of oter people with Ards .. how long it has taken those patints to recover &#8230;COVID is causing ARDS in peoples

*Dr. Nuala Meyer, associate professor at the University of Pennsylvania Perelman School of Medicine, says preliminary reports from China and South Korea indicate that COVID-19 patients who develop ARDS are taken off the ventilator after 10 to 14 days.

She added that patients who survive ARDS face a long process to recover from both physical and cognitive impairments.

"Patients tend to lose peripheral muscle mass and muscle function," she said. At five years after hospital discharge, ARDS survivors fall significantly short compared to peers in their ability to walk and how far. *


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> *A Medical Worker Describes Terrifying Lung Failure From COVID-19 - Even in His Young Patients*
> 
> "It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube."
> 
> ...


And this has anything to do with long term lung damage?

And I will ask again, why were the hospitals so unprepared? Billions in reserves and many ran out of basics within days?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes and all of that is linked to mismanagement both corruption and incompetence.


Which is a faithful repetition of my third and fourth points above:

- High level of government corruption
- Low level of government effectiveness

However, poor government is not the only reason why countries earn themselves third world status. Just as important are cultural and social factors. To complicate things further, Mexico operates a two-speed economy with a highly developed economy running alongside and coexisting with a developing economy. This leads to enormous inequality and lack of upward social mobility way beyond anything seen in the first world.


> Mexico in theory should be superior to Canada economically based of its resources.


I don't think "should" comes into it. Mexico does indeed have vast natural resources, but there's no rule that says resource-rich countries will necessarily harness them effectively.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

bbbut muh fly kills a million a year....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And this has anything to do with long term lung damage?
> 
> And I will ask again, why were the hospitals so unprepared? Billions in reserves and many ran out of basics within days?


Actually most hospitals have been struggling for a while financially. It's one of the reasons you see the larger hospital systems buying up the smaller ones to bring down their operational cost while increasing revenue streams.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> If you look at the mortality rate aboard the Diamond Princess Cruise Ship with its ideal conditions and a population that greatly exceeds the age of our population in general, it had a mortality rate of 1.1%.
> 
> In the general population, that is far younger, and are not in that controlled environment, the mortality rate should be multiple times less.
> 
> ...


Mortality won't be accurate if most people who get it self quarantine and never get tested.

If i had symptoms for two weeks and it never got super bad i'd stay home and never bother going anywhere for treatment, as long as it got better i would never bother getting treatment. I would be making the mortality statistic worse by surviving and never getting tested positive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's been 2 months and this supposed strain has supposedly killed 200 people in the US.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
> That's supposed to be a fact and is taken directly from the CDC website.
> ...


You're right. This isn't the first flu and it won't be the last flu

IT'S NOT FLU!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

mbd said:


> It's already 1 week of shutdown. It is not official yet &#128513;just look at the number of pings you are getting &#128512;


I have been getting long haul pings all week long I'm quite surprised.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I have reported 17 times that I had it.


Was it in January? I had friends come down with something nasty in late January but they came through it in about two weeks time. I'm willing to bet if they were tested they would be positive for the antibodies for covid-19.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Was it in January? I had friends come down with something nasty in late January but they came through it in about two weeks time. I'm willing to bet if they were tested they would be positive for the antibodies for covid-19.


I never get sick. I went two straight years without a sniffle then 'suddenly" I got the flu on NYE and then a minor cold on January 26th.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You're right. This isn't the first flu and it won't be the last flu
> 
> IT'S NOT FLU!


you're right, it's a weaker version of the flu



Wonkytonk said:


> Was it in January? I had friends come down with something nasty in late January but they came through it in about two weeks time. I'm willing to bet if they were tested they would be positive for the antibodies for covid-19.


and they got better and went on with their lives as has been the case since the beginning of time


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> View attachment 434886


AND eat more garbage then the rest of the world combined.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> AND eat more garbage then the rest of the world combined.


And believe every damn idiot who makes a special MEME on Facebook...


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


Sick people are less likely to go anywhere. Those showing symptoms will either be quarantined in a hospital or staying home.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Sick people are less likely to go anywhere. Those showing symptoms will either be quarantined in a hospital or staying home.


Not all are staying home, as they should. A guy in KY who has it and refused to self-quarantine now has law enforcement outside of his door.

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...rantine-nelson-county-sheriff-deputies-2020-3


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Not all are staying home, as they should. A guy in KY who has it and refused to self-quarantine now has law enforcement outside of his door.


Whooooa! Female officers with handcuffs, and riding crops?

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Mortality won't be accurate if most people who get it self quarantine and never get tested.
> 
> If i had symptoms for two weeks and it never got super bad i'd stay home and never bother going anywhere for treatment, as long as it got better i would never bother getting treatment. I would be making the mortality statistic worse by surviving and never getting tested positive.


Correct, and even if you wanted to be tested, you'd likely be refused.

Currently the statistics show that 1.2% of all tested positive have died. That's huge compared to the flu, but is in way close to what are the true numbers since most people are refused a test.

So all we know at this point is that the death rate is WAY over inflated. I'm looking at the final numbers being in the .3 to point .4 mortality rate, or less


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Not all are staying home, as they should. A guy in KY who has it and refused to self-quarantine now has law enforcement outside of his door.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...rantine-nelson-county-sheriff-deputies-2020-3


Yeah, but he's an outlier.



BigRedDriver said:


> Correct, and even if you wanted to be tested, you'd likely be refused.
> 
> Currently the statistics show that 1.2% of all tested positive have died. That's huge compared to the flu, but is in way close to what are the true numbers since most people are refused a test.
> 
> So all we know at this point is that the death rate is WAY over inflated. I'm looking at the final numbers being in the .3 to point .4 mortality rate, or less


That's still significantly higher than the average flu.

And you all keep missing the point. Hospitals are already overwhelmed. They don't need more people coming in and taxing an already stressed system.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Yeah, but he's an outlier.
> 
> 
> That's still significantly higher than the average flu.
> ...


Our hospitals here are already getting low of supplies in some counties. They're asking for donations, along with the police department.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to meet a single person in the 2 months of this supposed Corona garbage in the SF Bay Area that is sick. 80 trips a week and have not met anyone sick nor has anyone I have met, even in airport pickups, known anyone that was sick.
> 
> This might actually be the least sick 2 month period of riders in my 5 years of rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky. The last night I drove, which was a week ago, I had 3 visibly sick passengers in my car. They were sneezing and coughing, not covering their mouths. That was just one night. That week I had several sick pax in my car, one had just returned home from Singapore. Not a single one of them appeared to be over 35 and all were here in the bay area.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Yeah, but he's an outlier.
> 
> 
> That's still significantly higher than the average flu.
> ...


Sure it is. And if we only allowed influenza tests to those most likely to die from it (as is the case for COVID 19) the mortality rate for the flu would skyrocket.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sure it is. And if we only allowed influenza tests to those most likely to die from it (as is the case for COVID 19) the mortality rate for the flu would skyrocket.


You are fundamentally incapable of properly interpreting the data.

The average flu virus has a genetic sequence that the human genome recognizes. Covid 19 does not.

And that's just one of many reasons why this is more problematic.

I'm getting my information directly from medical professionals my family and I are acquainted with. Days before this blew up and I was dismissive of it a good friend of mine who does heart stints hit me with a flurry of texts telling me what was coming. It snapped me out of my stupor and I started taking this seriously.

And this friend of mine is no coward. He's one of the most well respected underground big wave surfers from Mavericks to Todos.

Pull your head out.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> You are fundamentally incapable of properly interpreting the data.
> 
> The average flu virus has a genetic sequence that the human genome recognizes. Covid 19 does not.
> 
> ...


if I am incapacitated of properly interpreting data, then why did you deflect from the data in my post?

Here is your argument in total:

You can't be right, but I don't know why.

Brilliant

Now ask your buddies what would happen to the flu mortality rate if the only people that were allowed a test for influenza, were those with the most serious symptoms, then only those that were tested were put into the total infections?

If he says the number would stay low, they need to go back and study junior high math.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> if I am incapacitated of properly interpreting data, then why did you deflect from the data in my post?
> 
> Here is your argument in total:
> 
> ...


You are arguing from a perspective woefully lacking in anything even remotely resembling complete data sets. You are not a statistician and definitely not a medical or biological sciences professional, ALL of whom are asking everyone to stay the f-k at home.

On these and related matters you don't even qualify as an amateur, let alone a professional.

Your opinions are laughably unqualified.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> You are arguing from a perspective woefully lacking in anything even remotely resembling complete data sets. You are not a statistician and definitely not a medical or biological sciences professional, ALL of whom are asking everyone to stay the f-k at home.
> 
> On these and related matters you don't even qualify as an amateur, let alone a professional.
> 
> Your opinions are laughably unqualified.


My profession involves far more statistical analysis than most.

And you've still not addressed my statistics. Why? Cuz you got nothin, that's why.

go back to your video game and let the adults talk.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. What does Gates know. Even epidemiologists don't know.
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but Trump isn't the worst leader in this outbreak. That goes to AMLO, who says he's placing his faith in his amulets to protect him from the virus.
> ...


Obviously he made that speech to keep his peoples faith in Jesus/God. Religion is very important to people in Mexico.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> My profession involves far more statistical analysis than most.
> 
> And you've still not addressed my statistics. Why? Cuz you got nothin, that's why.
> 
> go back to your video game and let the adults talk.


Video game? I live what cowards like you only dream of while sitting at your screens and consoles.

Man the f-k up and let me show you my reality sometime, clown shoe.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mole said:


> View attachment 432671


**** off with your fear mongering brah


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Video game? I live what cowards like you only dream of while sitting at your screens and consoles.
> 
> Man the f-k up and let me show you my reality sometime, clown shoe.


Your a funny kid. When you have something to say, do. And that brilliant buddy of yours. Have him make an account, or isn't he old enough to have his own account?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> "But Trump said on Tuesday that he was not ready to invoke the Defense Production Act. "We're able to do that if we have to," he told reporters. "Right now, we haven't had to, but it's certainly ready. If I want it, we can do it very quickly. We've studied it very closely over two weeks ago, actually. We'll make that decision pretty quickly if we need it. We hope we don't need it. It's a big step."
> 
> On Wednesday he invokes act and compares himself to a "war time" president.
> 
> ...


Trump did sign the Defense Production Act, but did not act or assign anyone to implement it. I hope he doesn't include his Golf Carts t so he can add to his income. We're already paying for golf carts at a premium cost to protect him while he cheats at golf.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Trump did sign the Defense Production Act, but did not act or assign anyone to implement it. I hope he doesn't include his Golf Carts t so he can add to his income. We're already paying for golf carts at a premium cost to protect him while he cheats at golf.


Wait till he bails out the hotel industry...

Trump is going to score YUUUUUGE.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @@@@ off with your fear mongering brah


So giving people information is fear mongering? I guess if your a liberal and hate free speech or reality it may be. Vote for Trump 2020



XLnoGas said:


> Obviously he made that speech to keep his peoples faith in Jesus/God. Religion is very important to people in Mexico.


Jesus is my sisters gardener he does awesome work.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Wait till he bails out the hotel industry...
> 
> Trump is going to score YUUUUUGE.


Score with who?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Score with who?


Us taxpayers.

We are going to have to bail him out because his hotels lost money.



Mole said:


> So giving people information is fear mongering? I guess if your a liberal and hate free speech or reality it may be. Vote for Trump 2020
> 
> 
> Jesus is my sisters gardener he does awesome work.


Jesus is my brother. He's also every Jose, Maria and Juans brother.



XLnoGas said:


> Obviously he made that speech to keep his peoples faith in Jesus/God. Religion is very important to people in Mexico.


I think religion used to be important to people in Mexico. Same as here in the states.

I don't think it's any where near as important anymore, here or there.

At least from what I've seen.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Us taxpayers.
> 
> We are going to have to bail him out because his hotels lost money.
> 
> ...


I agree....Religion is loosing influence these days. Just look what happened to Europe. After two world wars, the plagues, genocides along with the torture, burning at the stakes and Christians killing Christians for hundreds of years, they said enough is enough. No more dying for fairy tails anymore.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Your a funny kid. When you have something to say, do. And that brilliant buddy of yours. Have him make an account, or isn't he old enough to have his own account?


Pony up or shut up.

You'll find out then I ain't no kid, punk.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Obviously he made that speech to keep his peoples faith in Jesus/God. Religion is very important to people in Mexico.


Incomplete explanation - his amulets also include a two dollar bill and a clover, items which are not associated with any religion.

Even if all of his amulets had been religious, the fact that religion is important in Mexico is irrelevant to the point of and the reason for commentators' ridicule of AMLO - this being, obviously, that amulets offer no protection against viruses.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Pony up or shut up.
> 
> You'll find out then I ain't no kid, punk.


Pony up?

Cute kid, did you have any constructive discussion points, or are you gonna deflect to your expert buddy again?


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Pony up?
> 
> Cute kid, did you have any constructive discussion points, or are you gonna deflect to your expert buddy again?


You tossed that opportunity out the window when you started spouting off like you're some kind of medical expert.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> You tossed that opportunity out the window when you started spouting off like you're some kind of medical expert.


As if you had the answers in the first place.

Independent though ain't your strong suit.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incomplete explanation - his amulets also include a two dollar bill and a clover, items which are not associated with any religion.
> 
> Even if all of his amulets had been religious, the fact that religion is important in Mexico is irrelevant to the point of and the reason for commentators' ridicule of AMLO - this being, obviously, that amulets offer no protection against viruses.


IMO it's to avoid panic


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> As if you had the answers in the first place.
> 
> Independent though ain't your strong suit.


Knowing WTF you're talking about definitely ain't yours, clown.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> IMO it's to avoid panic


Trying to avoid or stop panic is what is required from a leader, however generally they attempt to do this by telling the public about what _effective _measures they are taking against the emergency in question, and by telling people how they can protect themselves.

The risk, of course, of trying to allay panic by promoting ineffective measures such as two dollar bills and clover leaves is that some of the population will inevitably and erroneously believe that if they carry these items with them then they will be protected against the virus. Any elderly who choose amulets over self - isolation during this pandemic will have a much greater chance of infection and death.

So, yes, preventing panic is important. However, there are ways to do it which will both calm people's fears _and _help protect them from being infected. Giving people false hope by offering measures which are not effective is irresponsible and dangerous.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> Knowing WTF you're talking about definitely ain't yours, clown.


Good for you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so when the shutdown happening? sounds like yall just guessing


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Colorado Springs was insanely busy today (not rideshare, just people out and about enjoying some of the best weather of 2020 so far). People on bicycles everywhere, hiking trails absolutely packed with overflowing parking. It was so busy on the trails that I had to skip hiking because I was a bit concerned the people on the trails were just not concerned at all. There was even some actual traffic on the roads. I couldn't believe how "normal" it felt. I am guessing people with kids home from school and less work/church/brunch to go to on Sunday all had the bright idea to go hiking like I did.

I feel like this city is going to see the worst of both worlds with a wrecked service economy, but just as much likelihood of people getting sick because people have no interest in staying home.

My favorite outdoors shops are closed, but a local ice cream parlor looked busy and had people spilling outdoors. &#128558;

cc @got a p I remember you were asking me about this recently.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i'm lucky, the trail next to my place i only run into 3-4 people on my 20-30 minute walk. we give space, say hi, and keep walking. gotta get some fresh air if you wanna stay healthy which is important right now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've spent a great deal of the last week in the pool.

Thankfully i was smart enough to get a small pool put in. It's amazingly decent on my joints to swim and nothing is more relaxing then floating in my pool with a margarita.
(and yes... i have a TV for carrying out to the back porch for watching in the pool)


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll be concerned when people I actually know start getting sick.
> 
> I currently know of 0 people that have gotten sick.
> 
> I'm not talking about people dying, I'm talking about people even being sick.


My sister got it. She was severely I'll for 6 days. She's a flight attendant. She is on the way to recovery.

I'm not too worried about it


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> My sister got it. She was severely I'll for 6 days. She's a flight attendant. She is on the way to recovery.
> 
> I'm not too worried about it


last time i got extremely sick was 2015 and was down for about 5 days and it was pretty bad...other than that im sick for a couple days...sweat it out under some covers and am good to go


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so where's this shutdown? trump has never advocated for this. yall need to delete this thread and stop the scare tactics


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Gates is rich, but he can't predict 🔮 the future


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> so where's this shutdown? trump has never advocated for this. yall need to delete this thread and stop the scare tactics


Feels an awful lot like Orlando shut down to me...

Disney,
Universal studios
All the bars/night clubs,
nightly curfew


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

https://happymag.tv/so-uranus-is-leaking-gas-could-that-mean-the-end-of-the-planet/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

got a p said:


> https://happymag.tv/so-uranus-is-leaking-gas-could-that-mean-the-end-of-the-planet/


didn't I tell you guys NASA are nothing but a bunch of liars ?

did you read the article title or just look at it ?

" 'your anus' is leaking gas " ?

nothing but a bs story that was created to mock those that blindly believe everything they say


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> didn't I tell you guys NASA are nothing but a bunch of liars ?
> 
> did you read the article title or just look at it ?
> 
> ...


The EARTH IS ROUND !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The EARTH IS ROUND !


https://tenor.com/view/flat-earth-flat-earth-flache-erde-scan-gif-12294998
https://www.google.com/search?q=flat+earth+sun+moon+gif


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://tenor.com/view/flat-earth-flat-earth-flache-erde-scan-gif-12294998
> https://www.google.com/search?q=flat+earth+sun+moon+gif


Flat Eye Society !

{ Flat Earth Sociey - " Members All AROUND the World "!}


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> didn't I tell you guys NASA are nothing but a bunch of liars ?
> 
> did you read the article title or just look at it ?
> 
> ...


dude uranus is leaking gas, it might destroy the planet!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> dude uranus is leaking gas, it might destroy the planet!!


Methane
The OTHER Dangerous " Green House Emission" !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

got a p said:


> dude uranus is leaking gas, it might destroy the planet!!


all a planet is is a "wandering star"

all stars are are lights in the sky that all circle Polaris the North Star except "planets" which simply "wander" in a different route

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planet
"wandering stars, planets"

about 500 years ago everyone knew the earth was stationary and that the sun and moon circle the face of the stationary earth but the Freemasons changed the real definition from "wandering star" to the current fake definition of a rock millions of miles away that nobody can possibly prove wrong

if earth was spinning 600 mph you would be getting dizzy and everything would be flying all over the place


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It looks to be more like 10 to 16 weeks now I’m flat I have toilet paper.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Methane
> The OTHER Dangerous " Green House Emission" !
> View attachment 439777


While Dubya is giving the SOTU address. Golden!


----------

